# Weight Watcher Sites To Check Out...



## lifesaver (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey folks, These recipes were sent to my email this morning and i thought that they looked good enough that y'all might like to check them out for yourselves.

Recipes - ORANGE FLUFF/ WEIGHT WATCHERS

Recipes - Greek Chicken (4 points on Weight Watchers)

Recipes - Turkey Sweet Potato Soup (3 points on Weight Watchers)

Recipes - Strawberry Pepper Salad (3 points on Weight Watchers)

Good Luck!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

